# Pc aufrüsten - Motherboard + Prozessor gesucht



## Hotgoblin (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leute 

ich suche ein neues Motherboard und einen passenden Prozessor (am besten dual).
Es sollte zusammen um die 100-120 &#8364; kosten (der prozessor msus auch nicht der beste sein).


Beim MB habe ich nur die sorge das es zu klein bzw zu groß ist.


Hier meine jetzige Hardware (fertig Pc mit neuer Grafikkarte):


Motherboard: MSI RS482M2/RX482M2 (MS-7093)     (uralt)

Prozessor: AMD 64 X2 4200+ (2x2,2 GhZ)

Arbeitsspeicher: 3 DDR1 Ram  (mehr unetrstützt das MB nicht)

Grafikkarte: HD 4770 (512 mb)



Mir ist egal ob es Intel oder AMD ist, mir ist wichtig das die Sachen besser
sind als meine jetzigen.


----------



## Klos1 (24. November 2009)

Das Geld reicht nicht, denn neuen Ram brauchst du ja auch und der ist immo ja sehr teuer. Auch wenn du nur 3 GB DDR2 nimmst, dann ist wahrscheinlich schon die Hälfte des Geldes weg. Wie soll da dann noch Prozzi und Mobo reinpassen?

Edit: Wenn ich mir die Komponenten so ansehe, dann glaube ich, daß du dich bei DDR1 wohl verschrieben hast, oder?

Vielleicht redest du mal mit Soromac, der hat doch anscheinend einen Phenom I 9850 zu verkaufen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja einigen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Geld reicht nicht, denn neuen Ram brauchst du ja auch und der ist immo ja sehr teuer. Auch wenn du nur 3 GB DDR2 nimmst, dann ist wahrscheinlich schon die Hälfte des Geldes weg. Wie soll da dann noch Prozzi und Mobo reinpassen?
> 
> Edit: Wenn ich mir die Komponenten so ansehe, dann glaube ich, daß du dich bei DDR1 wohl verschrieben hast, oder?
> 
> Vielleicht redest du mal mit Soromac, der hat doch anscheinend einen Phenom I 9850 zu verkaufen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja einigen.




Weiß ich das ich noch Ram brauche den bekomme ich noch von Jemanden geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein ich schreib das ich noch DDR1 Ram habe.


Okay ich schreibe ihn mal an danke.


----------



## Asoriel (24. November 2009)

wenn du von Sora die CPU und von jemand anders den Ram haben kannst, kannst du noch ein halbwegs anständiges Brett unterbringen, zB ein MA770 UD3 welches für knapp über 50€ zu haben sein sollte. Dann noch 50€ für den Quadcore von Soramac, den Ram dazu und gut ist.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. November 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> zB ein MA770 UD3 welches für knapp über 50&#8364; zu haben sein sollte. Dann noch 50&#8364; für den Quadcore von Soramac, den Ram dazu und gut ist.




Also den Prozessor von ihm kaufe ich aber 50&#8364; für ein Motherboard? 

Finde das ein wenig teuer :/

Würde nicht eins für 30-40 &#8364; reichen oder sind da alle schlecht?


Hier ne Liste als Beispiel: http://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?...mp;subgroup=605 (muss man noch rechts auf Preis gehen)


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also den Prozessor von ihm kaufe ich aber 50&#8364; für ein Motherboard?
> 
> Finde das ein wenig teuer :/
> 
> Würde nicht eins für 30-40 &#8364; reichen oder sidn da alle schlecht?


Ich glaube du bist dir nicht um die Bedeutung des Motherboards bewußt. Sie steckt schon im Namen: Es ist die MUTTERplatine. Ohne das Motherboard läuft gar nix. Da läuft der Imba-Roxx0r-Prozi nicht und auch die Ultramega-Grafikkarte. Dann ist einfach Essig. Das Motherboard ist der wichtigste Teil des Rechners, normalerweise zahlst du für ein gutes Teil ca. 100&#8364;, und das nicht ohne Grund. Dass es ein gutes Mainboard wie das Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 überhaupt für ca. 50&#8364; gibt inzwischen ist schon ein Geschenk des Himmels. alles drunter ist Schrott, den man vielleicht in 300&#8364;-Fertig-PCs verbaut.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a397999.html
Das wäre das Mainboard


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. November 2009)

Achso na dann okay.


Würde mein 400 Watt Netzteil reichen oder bräuchte ich sogar mehr für den neuen Prozessor und MB (hab ja noch die HD 4770) ?


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Achso na dann okay.
> 
> 
> Würde mein 400 Watt Netzteil reichen oder bräuchte ich sogar mehr für den neuen Prozessor und MB (hab ja noch die HD 4770) ?


http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energ...omputer-79.html

Gib da deine Komponenten ein, sag keine Grafikkarte (Haben die HD4770 da nicht drin) und rechne am Ende 80W oben drauf. Sollten 280-320W sein insgesamt. Dann wärst du bei nem Netzteil mit 80% Effizienz gut dabei, bei den meisten anderen auch noch...


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energ...omputer-79.html
> 
> Gib da deine Komponenten ein, sag keine Grafikkarte (Haben die HD4770 da nicht drin) und rechne am Ende 80W oben drauf. Sollten 280-320W sein insgesamt. Dann wärst du bei nem Netzteil mit 80% Effizienz gut dabei, bei den meisten anderen auch noch...



Okay danke ^^


Also komme, wie du auch schon gesagt hast, knapp über 300 Watt, da reicht mein derzeitiges 400 Watt Netzteil super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (25. November 2009)

Das kommt mir zu hoch vor. Mehr als 250 Watt kann ich mir da nicht vorstellen unter Last. Eher weniger. Bei Computerbase hat ein hochgezückteter Intel Extreme OC mit 4770 einen Verbrauch von ca. 230 Watt.

Das mit der Effizienz musst du übrigens anders rechnen. Ein Netzteil mit 80% Effizienz und einer Gesamtleistung von 400 Watt hat keine 320 Watt. Es hat 400, muss aber 480 aus der Dose holen, um die 400 bereitzustellen. Also, die Wattangabe stimmt auf jedenfall, es ist nur immer die Frage, was es sich tatsächlich aus der Dose ziehen muss, um die Leistung bereitzustellen.

So habe ich es zumindest mal in einen umfassenden Artikel gelesen.


----------



## Falathrim (25. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das mit der Effizienz musst du übrigens anders rechnen. Ein Netzteil mit 80% Effizienz und einer Gesamtleistung von 400 Watt hat keine 320 Watt. Es hat 400, muss aber 480 aus der Dose holen, um die 400 bereitzustellen. Also, die Wattangabe stimmt auf jedenfall, es ist nur immer die Frage, was es sich tatsächlich aus der Dose ziehen muss, um die Leistung bereitzustellen.
> 
> So habe ich es zumindest mal in einen umfassenden Artikel gelesen.


Kann auch sein...verwechsel das immer ._.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Dezember 2009)

Also hätte dazu noch ne Frage:

Und zwar wenn ich jetzt ein neues MB mir hole und den Prozessor draufbaue +
meine alten Sachen (Grafikkarte, Netzteil Festplatte etc) muss ich mein OS (XP)
neu aufsetzten oder ist das nicht nötig?


----------



## Vaishyana (6. Dezember 2009)

Ist nicht immer nötig, aber zu empfehlen da es oft zu Treiberkonflikten kommen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Das würde ich dir sehr empfehlen, da die ganzen Chipsatztreiber ja nicht mehr passen. Das wäre nur der Fall, wenn dein neues Mainboard von der Bauweise völlig gleich ist, wie dein altes und das wird wohl nicht der Fall sein. Es wäre wohl ziemlich sinnfrei, sich das gleiche nochmal zu kaufen. Dann könntest du das alte ja gleich behalten.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Dezember 2009)

Okay dann muss mein Freund mit seienr externen Festplatte herhalten, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Dezember 2009)

Okay dann hab ich noch ne Frage xD

Und zwar brauche ich ja noch DDR2 Ram (derzeit noch DDR1 Ram wegen alten Motherboard).

Kann ich DDR1 Ram noch im neuem MB verwenden, weil ich derzeit nicht soviel Geld habe?


----------



## Kyragan (7. Dezember 2009)

Nein. Die sind nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein. Die sind nicht kompatibel.




Okay dann muss ich etwas warten um mir die zu kaufen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Dezember 2009)

Soooooooo habe jetzt endlich alle Teile, aber mein Kumpel ist jetzt irgendwie beleidigt.

Naja egal jetzt nochmal zwei Fragen:


1. Ich habe mir Wärmeleitpaste gekauft.

Braucht man die wirklich???


2. Da mir ja niemand so schnell helfen kann...

Gibt es ein BIld oder soetwas, das mir zeigt wo ich die ganzen Stecken auf das
MB stecke (Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte ist klar)?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja, Paste braucht man wirklich. Je nach Kühler kann es aber auch schon sein, daß Paste drauf ist. Ein Boxed-Kühler hat bereits Paste drauf. Verschiedene andere Kühler haben unter Umständen auch schon Paste drauf bzw. es wird Paste mitgeliefert.

Und die Stecker kommen halt da hin, wo sie passen. Als da wären:

- 4pin Stromstecker vom Netzteil auf das Mainboard für die CPU (befindet sich in der Nähe des Sockels
- dicker 24pin ATX-Strang kommt auf das Mainboard und zwar dahin, wo er passt
- jedes Laufwerk bekommt Strom vom Netzteil (entweder 4pin oder flacher 15pin SATA-Stecker, je nachdem was halt da ist)
- Laufwerke werden mit dem Mainboard verbunden (entweder SATA-Kabel oder IDE, wobei das meiste heutzutage SATA ist)
- Graka bekommt Strom vom Netzteil
- Speicher-Module werden gesteckt und sonst nichts (zur Belegung siehe Handbuch Mainboard)
- CPU-Lüfter kommt auf den 4pin PWM-Molex, welcher auch deutlich mit CPU beschriftet ist
- sämtliche andere Lüfter können an das Board angeschlossen werden, wo ist egal oder alternativ an das Netzteil (wobei letzteres nur gemacht werden sollte, wenn das Netzteil eine Lüftersteuerung hat, wie zum Beispiel bei Be Quiet. Sonst drehen die Lüfter immer volle Kanne.
- USB-Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse kommen auf das Board. Am besten da, wo USB steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Led, Reset und Power werden am Board angeschlossen. Das sind ganz dünne Stecker.

sie sehen so aus:

http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2002/09/13/...l_leitungen.jpg

Am Stecker selbst befindet sich an einer Seite immer ein Dreieck, welches den Plus-Pol kennzeichnet. Bei den Kontakten am Board ist normal ganz genau gekennzeichnet, was wo hinkommt.
Da steht dann sowas wie Power-SW und dann weißt du ganz genau, da kommt das Kabel der Power-Taste des Gehäuses hin. Wenn da sowas wie Reset-SW steht, dann kommt da eben das Reset-Kabel hin.

Zu guter letzt könntest du auch noch Front-Audio oder derartiges haben. Hier ein Bild aller Stecker, mit denen du sonst noch so konfrontiert werden könntest.

http://ht4u.net/images/reviews/2009/hec_co..._connectors.jpg

Die sollten am Board auch beschriftet sein. Das Handbuch deines Mainboards hilft da weiter.

Und das war es dann auch schon. Irgendetwas mit Bilder habe ich nicht gefunden. Musst du halt bisschen googeln nach "PC-Eigenbau" oder was auch immer.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Dezember 2009)

Okay vielen vielen dank dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also bei dem CPU Kühler war keien Paste dabei und zum Glück habei ch welche gekauft.


Ich versuchs einfach mal kann ja nix schlimmes passieren außer das was abkracht^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Da kann auch nichts abkrachen. Sei einfach vorsichtig. Verpolen kannst du nichts, außer vielleicht die kleinen Stecker für LED, Power und Reset. Und das macht aber nichts, deswegen geht nichts kaputt. Den Rest kann man nicht verpolen. Du könntest höchstens was vergessen, aber die Liste habe ich dir ja nun gegeben, die kannst du einfach abgehen.

Pass nur beim Prozzi auf. Lang das Ding nur seitlich oder oben an. Mach nichts mit Gewahlt und schau, daß er auch richtig im Sockel sitzt, bevor du den Riegel wieder nach unten machst.
Vergewissere dich, daß du ihn richtig einsetzt. Zu erkennen, an dem Dreieck, daß mit dem Dreieck auf dem Sockel übereinstimmen muss.

Beim handieren mit dem Ram erden und die Dinger ganz vorsichtig einsetzen. Die gehen schneller mal kaputt, als man denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Da kann auch nichts abkrachen. Sei einfach vorsichtig. Verpolen kannst du nichts, außer vielleicht die kleinen Stecker für LED, Power und Reset. Und das macht aber nichts, deswegen geht nichts kaputt. Den Rest kann man nicht verpolen. Du könntest höchstens was vergessen, aber die Liste habe ich dir ja nun gegeben, die kannst du einfach abgehen.
> 
> Pass nur beim Prozzi auf. Lang das Ding nur seitlich oder oben an. Mach nichts mit Gewahlt und schau, daß er auch richtig im Sockel sitzt, bevor du den Riegel wieder nach unten machst.
> Vergewissere dich, daß du ihn richtig einsetzt. Zu erkennen, an dem Dreieck, daß mit dem Dreieck auf dem Sockel übereinstimmen muss.
> ...




Ja mit dem Prozessor ist ja klar^^

Oh ja der Ram hab schon versucht nen DDR2 früher in mein DDR1 Motherboard einzubaun hab gedrückt wie sau aber zum Glück nix passiert das geht wohl am einfachsten.



Die Paste einfach auf den Prozessor oder lieber unten auf den CPU Lüfter?


----------



## Wagga (11. Dezember 2009)

Spar lieber bis du ca. 500-600 Euro zusammen hast und kauf idr dann einen neuen PC.
Von dieser Anschaffung hast du mehr als das Stückweise Upgraden.
Kauf aber erst ab Februar/März wieder da du aktuell den Weihnachtsbonus zahlst.
Alles ist aktuell etwas teurer.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eigentlich relativ egal, ich habs immer auf die CPU getan. Wenn man dann den Kühler draufsetzt verteilet es sich ja automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimm aber nicht zu viel Paste, eine zu dicke Schicht leitet die Wärme schlechter (und natürlich sollte die WLP auch nicht an der Seite rausquellen...).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Oder sonst schau mal die Anleitung finde ich echt gut gemacht, http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442318


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Dezember 2009)

Okay das mit der WLP wird sicher kein Problem, danke für die Anleitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich schmier es immer auf die CPU, nachdem ich diese in den Sockel gesetzt habe. Auf den Kühler macht nicht soviel Sinn, da hier die Fläche ja nicht unbedingt der Fläche der CPU entspricht.
Wobei das auch wiederum wurst ist, wenn man nicht flächendeckend verteilen will, sondern einfach nur nen Klecks in die Mitte gibt. Ich verteile immer dünn und flächendeckend auf der CPU.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wobei das auch wiederum wurst ist, wenn man nicht flächendeckend verteilen will, sondern einfach nur nen Klecks in die Mitte gibt.


Ja das hab ich auch schon gehört, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es auf dem ganzen CPU verteilt wird nur mit Klecks auf CPU kühler in der Mitte, und dann auf dem CPU Montieren.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Das tut es auch ganz bestimmt nicht. Der Klecks wird sich bestimmt nicht quadratisch ausbreiten, beim anpressen des Kühlers. Für mich ist fächendeckendes Auftragen die saubere Variante.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Dezember 2009)

So Leute da bin ich *unzufirieden* wieder da...


Ich beschreib ich mal kurz den Tag:

- Daten auf MP3 Player gesichert

- Festplatte formatiert.

- altes Motherboard ausgebaut


Naja wollte das neue reinsetzten, aber ich hab gesehn das es zu groß ist!
Und ich habe noch gefragt wegen der Größe.

ca 5 cm hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danach:

- CPU + CPU-Lüfter auf das neue MB draufgesetzt das mit der Pasta hat gut geklappt (zum ersten mal mach ich sowas)

- Alte Sachen wieder reingesetzt 

Also Seit 13 Uhr bin ich da dran gehockt, praktisch für nichts -.-




Wisst ihr zufällig wo ich ein günstiges und groß genuges Gehäuse herbekommen??

Muss auch nicht großartig verziert sein (habe zwei Laufwerke).


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Das Asgard ist recht günstig, sieht gut aus und soll wohl auch qualitativ sein Geld wert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...07&agid=631


----------



## Klos1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Das dein Gehäuse nur mATX schluckt, daß hättest du schon sagen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eher selten und kommt eigentlich nur bei Fertigscheiße vor. Normales ATX passt so gut, wie in jedes Gehäuse, daß du kaufen kannst.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das Asgard ist recht günstig, sieht gut aus und soll wohl auch qualitativ sein Geld wert sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm 30 € :/ also bisschen teuer, denn ich hab ja schon so viel für alles ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist sozusagen mein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Klos1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Also, viel billiger wirste nichts finden. Ab ca. 30 Euro fangen Gehäuse halt nun mal an. Das sind dann bereits die Billigmodelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Das billigste das ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab wäre das hier : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...p;l2=Midi+Tower
Ich hab das zwar noch nie gesehen, aber es hat ganz gute Bewertungen bei Alternate... wenn die 30 Euro für das Asgard also wirklich zu viel sind wäre das evtl was. 
Wobei ich wegen den 12&#8364; ehrlichgesagt nicht ein Noname-Gehäuse einem Asgard vorziehen würde.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja mal schaun hab grade halt schon viel gekauft und ob das meine Eltern noch erlauben ist auch noch so ne Frage.

Wird vielleicht sogar erst nächstes Jahr sein mal sehn.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Naja mal schaun hab grade halt schon viel gekauft und ob das meine Eltern noch erlauben ist auch noch so ne Frage.
> 
> Wird vielleicht sogar erst nächstes Jahr sein mal sehn.



O.o Super, würde ich aber die kacke zum dampfen bringen. hast dir alles neu gekauft kannst es aber nicht benutzen... ^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. Dezember 2009)

Können schon, aber nur als offenen Aufbau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Dezember 2009)

Geäuse kommt man Mittwoch und hab mein Problem mit demGehäuse-Lüfter gelöst, mien CPU war aufm Desktop ohne Porgramme 50-60°
heiß, mit Steam 70-80° oO naja hab einfach die WLP von CPU Kühler + CPU entfernt und jetzt hab ich aufm Desktop nurnoch
20-40° und in spielen vielleicht 60^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Dezember 2009)

Also bin grade am zusammenbauen udn brauche hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der alte Pc läuft noch naja in der Beschreibung vom MB hab ich shcon geschaut soweit ich gekommen bin.


Hier ein paar Bilder wie weit ich schon bin (alle Stecker kommen vom Gehäuse bwz einer vom CPU Kühler):

1. LED Stecker etc:  http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_MB1copy19813aadjpg.jpg.html

2. Lüfter am Powerknopf:  http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_MB2copybc5b7e00jpg.jpg.html

3. Übersicht:  http://www.IMG-Teufel.de/img_mb398933bb0jpg.jpg.html


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Wobei brauchst du denn Hilfe?


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Wobei brauchst du denn Hilfe?



Wie man die Stecker richtig einsetzt, weil es sind paar mehr als bei meinem alten.

zum Beispiel die LED Stecker in der Ecke, die kann man gut vertauschen und 
bei jedem Stecker ist ein Pfeil dran steht der für den + Pol?

/edit

Außerdem habe ich nochein Kabel mit der Aufschrift "POWER SW" und "HD AUDIO" über.


----------



## Drydema (16. Dezember 2009)

der power sw muss über den reset steht eigentlich genau im handbuch und auf dem mainboard
  das rote kabel ist bei den leds + und das weiße - beim speaker ist schwarz - wo der hd audio stecker hinkommt steht auch im handbuch genau beschrieben


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wie man die Stecker richtig einsetzt, weil es sind paar mehr als bei meinem alten.
> 
> zum Beispiel die LED Stecker in der Ecke, die kann man gut vertauschen und
> bei jedem Stecker ist ein Pfeil dran steht der für den + Pol?
> ...



Hm also das MB-Handbuch erklärt das eigentlich recht gut wo alles hin muss.  Ich schreib dir mal die Reihenfolge:
Erste Reihe, die 4 Kontakte von Links: PowerLED+/PowerLED-/PowerSwitch+/PowerSwitch-/
Zweite Reihe, die 4 Kontakte von Links: HDDLED+/HDDLED-/RESET-/RESET+

Auf deinem Bild hast du glaub ich schonmal den LED falsch gesetzt, da kommt eigtl der Power hin.

Der HD Audio steht auf Seite27 beschrieben, hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja den 24Pin und den 4Pin vom NT musst du auch noch mit dem MB verbinden.


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Dezember 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hm also das MB-Handbuch erklärt das eigentlich recht gut wo alles hin muss.  Ich schreib dir mal die Reihenfolge:
> Erste Reihe, die 4 Kontakte von Links: PowerLED+/PowerLED-/PowerSwitch+/PowerSwitch-/
> Zweite Reihe, die 4 Kontakte von Links: HDDLED+/HDDLED-/RESET-/RESET+
> 
> ...




Super danke das hat mir weitergeholfen^^

Hast recht hatte die Powerstecker falsch drin und das mit dem Audip dachte ich mir weil sonst nichts anderes 
gibt xD

Naja jetzt nehm ich den Pc hier mal auseinander, sprch Netzteil und Grafikkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Aua meine Knie und Rücken :S


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

Tische helfen da manchmal. ;D


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Tische helfen da manchmal. ;D



Nur doof das ich im ersten Stock bin und hiers keien gibt xD
Außer dem Pc Tisch hier aber a is kein Platz dafür zu klein^^

Und nach unten will ich net da stören meien Eltern nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Dezember 2009)

Okay Pc ist alles wieder okay^^


hatte noch einige Probleme mit XP aber ist alles wieder in ordnung nochmal
*dickes DANKE *an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Dezember 2009)

So noch ein Problem:

Das neue MB hat keinen Anschluss für den älteren Drucker (von Epson)
der Anschlsus sieht so aus (der blaue Anschlsus antürlich):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vater ist eben deswegen voll ausgefipt...


Gibts dafür nen Adapter oder soetwas?


/edit Okay fail sieht man ja schon aufm Bild mal schaun.

HOffentlich beruhigt sich mein Vater...


----------



## Soramac (20. Dezember 2009)

Läuft der Prozessor gut von mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Dezember 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Läuft der Prozessor gut von mir?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja hammer^^


Bei allen Spielen die ich hab alles auf hohe Einstellungen 70+ FPS


Habe sogar mal ein Video gerendert + noch eins auf einmal umgewandelt
Außerdem war Firefox dazu noch mit einem Video an (früher hat das Video geruckelt)


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Kauf dir eine Karte für den PCI-Steckplatz. Die kostet ein paar Euro, dann kannst du ihn wieder anschließen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine Karte für den PCI-Steckplatz. Die kostet ein paar Euro, dann kannst du ihn wieder anschließen.



Ist auch ne Lösung danke^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Dezember 2009)

hast du jetz den Rechner nicht neuinstalliert? nur so aus interesse^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (21. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> hast du jetz den Rechner nicht neuinstalliert? nur so aus interesse^^



Ja wurdem ir ja auch heir empfohlen^^


----------

